# Clenbuterol and sustanon 250 cycle



## McGruff1984 (Jan 3, 2012)

Any suggestions? I plan on taking 80mcgs of clen a day for the first 2 weeks then upping it by 40 the following sets and my sust, I plan on doing 1cc on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.


----------



## McGruff1984 (Jan 5, 2012)

Bump


----------

